# Camera Advice Please



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought a Fujifilm FinePix S5600 and, although I'm happy with the picture quality (not that I can take pictures very well), it's a bit too cumbersome for me especially as it's not a real SLR.

So my choices are:

1. Put up with the size and carry on using it.

2. Sell it and get a new, more compact camera.

But which one? This is where you guys come in: I don't really want to spend more than Â£150, but want the best I can afford, a decent optical zoom would be nice and Macro for watch pics 

It doesn't have to be the current model and I'll consider buying used.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

After reading this review, i _really_ don't know if I should keep it or not!

PS: How do you edit your posts?!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a Fuji 6500FD which I presume is similar ie a digital bridge camera, which I'm happy with but for situations where a compact is more appropriate, I also got a Fuji 31FD which I use more frequently and am very happy with the results.

So my recommendation is that you look for a compact Fuji especially if you're already familiar with that brand, and are happy with the picture quality.

I bought mine - at a considerable discount from Fuji direct, their online refurbished shop. The come boxed complete with a six month guarantee. No problems nor issues - as new.

Fuji Online


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A lot is to do with the user as much as the camera. Explore it and try not to on full auto as this will not give you the best results. Check out my recent posts in the photo forum. If you can still pick up a Canon A720 at a good price they and the A Series are excellent as long as its not with a zoom range too long.

Take the ground breaking Canon G10, they actually shortened the zoom range over the G9 simply because a wide range is fun but will not give you best results unless you are using a flourite lens or with other elements available


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope you don`t mind me tagging on my own request here, I`m in the market for a replacement for my aging Canon G3 which is getting a bit cranky.

Featurewise my wishlist includes the ability to take filters, ie circular polarizing, live view, image stabilisation (preferably optical), not too big/heavy & if possible around Â£200 but no more then Â£300 & obviously able to give me the best possible photos.

I`ve been looking for a few weeks, checking out reviews of possiblities but to be honest it`s doing my head in, life was so much simpler when I used my Leica M2 & 4


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I hope you don`t mind me tagging on my own request here, I`m in the market for a replacement for my aging Canon G3 which is getting a bit cranky.
> 
> Featurewise my wishlist includes the ability to take filters, ie circular polarizing, live view, image stabilisation (preferably optical), not too big/heavy & if possible around Â£200 but no more then Â£300 & obviously able to give me the best possible photos.
> 
> I`ve been looking for a few weeks, checking out reviews of possiblities but to be honest it`s doing my head in, life was so much simpler when I used my Leica M2 & 4


Mach - Is that a compact digital you are after? - I only ask as I am about to advertise a DSLR for sale (D80) as I just don't get the use out of it I used to ... Paul (sorry to go OT a bit)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I hope you don`t mind me tagging on my own request here, I`m in the market for a replacement for my aging Canon G3 which is getting a bit cranky.
> 
> Featurewise my wishlist includes the ability to take filters, ie circular polarizing, live view, image stabilisation (preferably optical), not too big/heavy & if possible around Â£200 but no more then Â£300 & obviously able to give me the best possible photos.
> 
> I`ve been looking for a few weeks, checking out reviews of possiblities but to be honest it`s doing my head in, life was so much simpler when I used my Leica M2 & 4


The A720 will take its filter adapter that screw into the body. You will though have an extremely hard time to see the effects of either type of polarizing filter in the display just inherent with these digi's. Or better yet get the alum lensmate for it http://www.lensmateonline.com/ although I prefer Canon's plastic one it takes the bumps

But for Â£200-Â£300 you can get the new G10. I just saw them instant rebated now till year end making them $499 Canadian so must be in the ball park there then


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don`t mind me tagging on my own request here, I`m in the market for a replacement for my aging Canon G3 which is getting a bit cranky.
> ...


I had considered the G10 but the best UK based price I`d come across was over my budget & the Sony A200 is available for around the same money bringing the benefits of an SLR including a larger sensor.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lewjamben said:


> After reading this review, i _really_ don't know if I should keep it or not!
> 
> PS: How do you edit your posts?!


Hi,

Lewis, you can only edit for a few minutes after posting.

And sorry we took over your thread. Honestly though a canon A640, A710 all great units I have used them over and over, i do not like the new look of the A series though and I think the zooms are getting too long.

And thats a shame Mac, the costing after I looked at UK prices. Seems we are even less here than the US costing too. Here is where I saw it, one of our pro shops http://www.vistek.ca/store/DigitalCameras/...tal-camera.aspx


----------

